# Transit 230 bus conversion



## 111154 (Apr 6, 2008)

H guys, I bought a Ford Transit 230 bus which has been converted to a motorhome - the guy did a very good job!

I want to put some reversing cameras on the back and have a screen up front to help me reverse when I'm by myself.

What kind of materials/layers will I be facing cutting when it comes to installing? What is the best method as far as sealing the holes as a result of installation?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Have you had a good look?Generally these buses are fitted with cameras,you may find a few bungs which may take the cables under the chassis.
Otherwise run the cables under neath and seal with a good mastic.


----------

